# Allsorts of infections that Norton can't seem to get rid of



## talacrush

Hi,
Somehow I've allowed a whole bunch of bad stuff to get on my PC despite having Norton Internet Security installed.
After doing a full scan, the following were found that Norton can't seem to do much about:

bkfyhihatf[1].txt                 downloader
cupdater.exe                     adware.TargetSaver
ibm00007.dll                       trojan.anserin
ibm00008.dll                       trojan.anserin
jttsdqjj.exe                        trojan.anserin
ljeugaxuj[1].html                 downloader
mc-100-12-0000904.exe      adware.MaxSearch
mcs[1].mp3                       adware.MaxSearch
mny.exe                            adware.MaxSearch
oitsc[1].txt                        backdoor.Rustock.B
ovvpecjh.exe                     downloader
storedrv.exe                      downloader
The MatrixHasYou.exe         trojanHorse
UDC6 0001 D19M1908NetInstaller.exe   Drive Cleaner

If i get rid of them they come back.

So, I've run HiJackThis, and this is the log i get:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:58:56, on 10/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
E:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bbc.co.uk/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A8BD6820-6ED7-423E-9558-2D1486B0FEEA} - C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\DxcBho.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe                                                                                                    "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00007.exe"
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolBar888 - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3824DFBB-09BB-2057-0826-02040920002c}\MyToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3824DFBB-09BB-2057-0826-02040920002c}\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeluxeCommunications] C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\Dxc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DeluxeCommunications] C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\Dxc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A493D5F-8914-4D3E-8BF3-767F281862F4} (TraderMediaImgX Control) - http://sell.autotrader.co.uk/uk-ola/common/TraderMediaX.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/activex/promocache/313133352D2D2D.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124703760045
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1141680110459
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {E055C02E-6258-40FF-80A7-3BDA52FACAD7} (Installer Class) - http://activex.matcash.com/speedtest2.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{29F8817B-1C84-48AC-9844-C82C516E7493}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: dxclib303562752.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

Not sure if i should be running Ewido or anything else at this point, but i just needed somewhere to start to try to get some help.  Hope you can oblige 

Thanks


----------



## edifier

Yes indeed!. Many infections present including the Messenger virus. Begin with this. 

  Go here and follow these removal instructions- http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=74266

  Once completed, go to 'Control Panel/folder options/view' and check 'show hidden files and folders'.While there, UNCHECK 'hide protected operating system files(recommended)'. Click Apply and Okay.

  Run hijack this, click the "open misc. tool section" button, click "open uninstall manager>click save list,yes to the prompts, notepad will open with your add/remove programs list.Post that list here.

  Download SmitfraudFix (by S!Ri) http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.zip to your Desktop.
Extract all the files to your Destop. A folder named SmitfraudFix will be created on your Desktop.


Open the SmitfraudFix folder and double-click smitfraudfix.cmd
Select option #1 - Search by typing 1 and press Enter
This program will scan large amounts of files on your computer for known patterns so please be patient while it works. When it is done, the results of the scan will be displayed and it will create a log named rapport.txt in the root of your drive, eg: Local Disk C: or partition where your operating system is installed. Post this log also in your response.


----------



## Emperor_nero

to get rid of alot of spyware use ms defender it's free and works great. and make sure you have all your updates for norton


----------



## SirKenin

I feel like I should bookmark this thread as a prime example of why you never use Norton.

Guy, two programs will probably wipe out the majority of those problems.  Avast! which is free, and Prevx1 which is a free one month trial.  That and you can add on Ewido.  It will probably smoke all the malware in that list with very little intervention from you.  You'll have to run Ewido in Safe Mode after you do the updates though.


----------



## talacrush

*edifier reply*

OK i followed everything you suggested and here are the logs you wanted back. (btw, i ran the PC in normal mode not safe mode; hope that was ok at this stage).

I ran *BruteForce Uninstaller *and i ran *SideKickFix*. Then I ran *CCleaner* as directed.


*Here is the Add/Remove Program List*

ABBYY FineReader 5.0 Sprint
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Download Manager 2.0 (Remove Only)
Adobe Reader 7.0.8
Belkin 54g USB Network Adapter
CC_ccProxyExt
ccCommon
CCleaner (remove only)
ccPxyCore
Creative Jukebox Driver
Creative MediaSource
Creative Zen Touch
Dell ResourceCD
DeluxeCommunications
Diablo II
Digital Camera Driver
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 1.99.1
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver Software
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 3
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Lexmark X74-X75
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 3.0 (Symantec Corporation)
Macromedia Flash Player 8
Microsoft Office 97, Professional Edition
Microsoft Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility
MSN Messenger 7.5
MSRedist
My DSC
Norton AntiSpam
Norton AntiSpam
Norton AntiVirus 2005
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security
Norton Internet Security 2005 (Symantec Corporation)
Norton WMI Update
Norton WMI Update
QuickTime
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
SoundMAX
SPBBC
Symantec Script Blocking Installer
SymNet
ToolBar888
Ulead Photo Express 5 SE
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Service Pack 2


*Here is the rapport.txt  list from the SmitfraudFix run:*

SmitFraudFix v2.109

Scan done at  0:49:07.89, 11/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

C:\drsmartload?.exe FOUND !
C:\drsmartload??.exe FOUND !
C:\drsmartload???.exe FOUND !
C:\drsmartload????.exe FOUND !
C:\uniq FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\FAVORI~1


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files 


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"="dxclib303562752.dll"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

pe386 detected, use a Rootkit scanner

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


*And finally, here is the latest HijackThis log:*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:53:20, on 11/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
E:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bbc.co.uk/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A8BD6820-6ED7-423E-9558-2D1486B0FEEA} - C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\DxcBho.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe                                                                                                    "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00007.exe"
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolBar888 - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3824DFBB-09BB-2057-0826-02040920002c}\MyToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3824DFBB-09BB-2057-0826-02040920002c}\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeluxeCommunications] C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\Dxc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DeluxeCommunications] C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\Dxc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A493D5F-8914-4D3E-8BF3-767F281862F4} (TraderMediaImgX Control) - http://sell.autotrader.co.uk/uk-ola/common/TraderMediaX.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/activex/promocache/313133352D2D2D.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124703760045
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1141680110459
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {E055C02E-6258-40FF-80A7-3BDA52FACAD7} (Installer Class) - http://activex.matcash.com/speedtest2.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{29F8817B-1C84-48AC-9844-C82C516E7493}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: dxclib303562752.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


Thanks for the quick response and I look forward to hearing back


----------



## edifier

Go to ADD/REMOVE Programs and uninstall the following.

DeluxeCommunications
MSRedist
ToolBar888

  Unfortunely, a Rootkit is present but we'll deal with that later. Do the following.

  Download Ewido http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ then set it up this way http://rstones12.geekstogo.com/ewidosetup.htm You will need this later in safe mode
Make sure to update this program.

  Run HijackThis. Select 'Misc.Tools/Delete a File on Reboot"

Navigate to - C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe

Click open.Okay.
Hijackthis will tell you that this file will be deleted on next reboot and if you want to reboot now. Click Yes/ok
Your system must reboot now.

Once back in windows, reboot into safemode by doing the following.

  After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;

Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;

Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".

Choose your usual account.

  Please disable all Security programs- Norton, Ewido, etc until they are needed. They may interfere with the cleaning process.

  Run Smitfraud

* Open the SmitfraudFix Folder, then double-click smitfraudfix.cmd file to start the tool.
* Select option #2 - Clean by typing 2 and press Enter.
* Wait for the tool to complete and disk cleanup to finish.
* You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?" answer Yes by typing Y and hit Enter.
* The tool will also check if wininet.dll is infected. If a clean version is found, you will be prompted to replace wininet.dll. Answer Yes to the question "Replace infected file ?" by typing Y and hit Enter.

A reboot may be needed to finish the cleaning process, if you computer does not restart automatically please do it yourself manually. Reboot in Safe Mode.

From safemode, run HijackThis and put a check by the following entries if still present, close all open windows and browsers except HijackThis and click 'Fix Checked'

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A8BD6820-6ED7-423E-9558-2D1486B0FEEA} - C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\DxcBho.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00007.exe"
O2 - BHO: ToolBar888 - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3824DFBB-09BB-2057-0826-02040920002c}\MyToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3824DFBB-09BB-2057-0826-02040920002c}\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeluxeCommunications] C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\Dxc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DeluxeCommunications] C:\Program Files\DeluxeCommunications\Dxc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/activ...33352D2D2D.exe
O16 - DPF: {E055C02E-6258-40FF-80A7-3BDA52FACAD7} (Installer Class) - http://activex.matcash.com/speedtest2.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: dxclib303562752.dll

  Exit Hijack This but remain in safe mode.

  Run Ewido- make sure of the following settings.

Select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Quarantine".
Under "Reports"

Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

  Run CCleaner.

  Reboot into normal windows and post the safemode scan logs from Smitfraud and Ewido along with a fresh HijackThis log.


----------



## talacrush

*reply for edifier*

OK .. i followed your directions:

Of the 3 programs you said to uninstall, MSRedist did not appear in the program list for some reason.  Interestingly enough though, at the end of the process where I ran CCleaner again, MSRedist did appear; however I can't uninstall in safe mode apparently so I'll do that when I reboot in normal mode.

Otherwise everything went fine. Ewida (now marketed as AVG Antispyware v7 btw) found a whole stack of stuff again which I've caught in the log. As directed this is now quarantined.

Here are the logs you asked for:

*Here is the rapport.txt list from the SmitfraudFix run*:

SmitFraudFix v2.109

Scan done at  0:49:07.89, 11/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

C:\drsmartload?.exe FOUND !
C:\drsmartload??.exe FOUND !
C:\drsmartload???.exe FOUND !
C:\drsmartload????.exe FOUND !
C:\uniq FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\FAVORI~1


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files 


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"="dxclib303562752.dll"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

pe386 detected, use a Rootkit scanner

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End



*Here is the Ewida (AVG Antispytware) log*

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

 + Created at:	13:16:10 11/10/2006

 + Scan result:	



HKLM\SOFTWARE\DeluxeCommunications -> Adware.DeluxeCommunications : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKLM\SOFTWARE\DeluxeCommunications\Internet Explorer -> Adware.DeluxeCommunications : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-1177238915-115176313-839522115-1003\Software\DeluxeCommunications -> Adware.DeluxeCommunications : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-1177238915-115176313-839522115-1003\Software\DeluxeCommunications\Internet Explorer -> Adware.DeluxeCommunications : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\mt-uninstaller.exe -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Mike\mt-uninstaller.exe -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074519.exe -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074520.exe -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074529.exe -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temp\i8B.tmp -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Common Files\misc002\DXC.exe -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP417\A0075860.dll -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP417\A0075861.dll -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP417\A0075865.dll -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\UWAS6_0001_N85M1306NetInstaller.exe -> Downloader.Agent.alr : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BRLJFLCW\drsmartload_js[1].html -> Downloader.IstBar.j : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temp\installer.exe -> Dropper.PurityScan.q : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Mike\Local Settings\Temp\installer.exe -> Dropper.PurityScan.q : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074509.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074510.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074581.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP414\A0074608.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP414\A0075635.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP415\A0075647.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP415\A0075651.exe -> Proxy.Small.bo : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Ralph\Cookies\ralph@msnportal.112.2o7[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Ralph\Cookies\ralph@doubleclick[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Ralph\Cookies\ralph@mediaplex[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\lloyd@ad.yieldmanager[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\5SKJ19OH\htozsp[1].html -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\W1EBOT2R\ucbacz[1].html -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\W96BW9AF\jhqbhroln[1].html -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074547.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074548.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074549.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074550.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074579.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074582.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074583.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP414\A0075632.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP414\A0075636.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP414\A0075637.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\ffgwmpsk.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\pmmbhym.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\teqnsq.exe -> Trojan.ProcKill.DJ : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074507.exe -> Trojan.Sinowal.az : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP413\A0074570.exe -> Trojan.Sinowal.az : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP414\A0075627.exe -> Trojan.Sinowal.az : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{40930665-AB35-4EDE-A5E6-F343AD79A00E}\RP415\A0075648.exe -> Trojan.Sinowal.az : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


::Report end



*Here is the HiJackThis log*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:47:18, on 11/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
E:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A8BD6820-6ED7-423E-9558-2D1486B0FEEA} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe                                                                                                    "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00007.exe"
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [stonedrv] c:\windows\system32\stonedrv.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A493D5F-8914-4D3E-8BF3-767F281862F4} (TraderMediaImgX Control) - http://sell.autotrader.co.uk/uk-ola/common/TraderMediaX.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/activex/promocache/313133352D2D2D.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124703760045
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1141680110459
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {E055C02E-6258-40FF-80A7-3BDA52FACAD7} (Installer Class) - http://activex.matcash.com/speedtest2.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{29F8817B-1C84-48AC-9844-C82C516E7493}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


Hope thats everything. Look forward to hearing back.  Thanks again.


----------



## talacrush

*one other thing ...*

I've just tried to remove MSRedist using CCleaner (see previous post). At first a small window called MSRedist popsup saying 'Please wait while Windows configures MSRedist'  immediately followed by another small windows saying 'This MSI must be launched through setup.' I OK that and nothing happens. MS Redist persists.


----------



## edifier

Okay. Still work to do. But i'm alittle confused. Your latest HJT log appears to be from safemode. It must be run from normal mode. You were supposed to post the SmitFraud log from safemode. Did you not do this?. Did you do this also-Run HijackThis. Select 'Misc.Tools/Delete a File on Reboot"

Navigate to - C:\Documents and Settings\Lloyd\Yinstall.exe


----------



## SirKenin

You should have used the three programs I mentioned.  You wouldn't have to go through all this mess.


----------



## edifier

talacrush

  Since 'SirKenin' continues to enter this thread, i will step aside and allow him to finish this. So just go ahead and follow his direction.


----------



## SirKenin

As I mentioned in response to a PM, I don't clean up other people's "messes".  Not online, not in real life.  It's a policy of mine.  I am just saying you should have used those programs and it is not too late to use them now.

Anyways, edifier started it, he can finish it.  I said my peace.  Good luck.


----------



## talacrush

*for edifier and SirKenin*

First off I'm not meaning to offend anyone by not following their directions, but I was faced with two different suggestions and I didnt have a clue which to follow.  In the end I think I chose edifiers suggestion simply because it was the first one posted.

Now I dont know what to do next. I thought I had followed edifiers instructions to the letter, but perhaps not since there's confusion.

Just to confirm;


The yinstall.exe file has disappeared from the /Lloyd folder but i see others there that look a bit suspicious like loadadv45.exe, drsmartload1135a.exe. c.exe, and xx.exe.

The MSRedist application does not appear in the normal control panel program listings, but it does in CClean, and as i said before it wont let me uninstall it.

I thought i had run the right programs in the right mode, but i've rerun the HijackThis app again in normal mode and im posting the log here:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:06:15, on 11/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
E:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A493D5F-8914-4D3E-8BF3-767F281862F4} (TraderMediaImgX Control) - http://sell.autotrader.co.uk/uk-ola/common/TraderMediaX.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124703760045
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1141680110459
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{29F8817B-1C84-48AC-9844-C82C516E7493}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


If you can help i'd really appreciate it.  If I should be running Avast! and Prevx1 too then I'll do it. Just I'm confused which route to take.

Thanks again.


----------



## talacrush

All I wanted was some help.

edifier's handed over to SirKenin, SirKenin seems to have said he doesn't want anymore to do with it. Just please try to understand I'm paranoid about doing anything that might make my PC worse; I never meant ppl to fall out over it.

I'm going to assume then that edifier will help me if SirKenin wont, so having posted the latest HiJackThis Log ... where do i go next please? 

Thanks


----------



## edifier

As you can see by not following the instructions carefully, it does create problems. Now the good news is your latest HJT log is clean. But i need to know if you ran the SmitFraud Fix using option #2 in Safemode. And if you did and still have that log from the safemode scan, post it please. I also want you to do the following.

  Navigate to your 'Lloyd folder' and delete those suspicious entries. Then, navigate to C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\Quarantine and delete the contents of this folder. Run CCleaner. Next, purge the Restore Folder by going to 'Control Panel/ System/System Restore' and check the box ' Turn off system restore on all drives' click 'apply' and 'okay'.Reboot your computer and then enable system restore again and create a 'New Restore Point' by going to 'Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Restore'.

  Post a fresh 'HJT' log and the Rootkit may still be present so run the SmitFraudFix again in normal windows - select option #1 only and post that log also.


----------



## talacrush

It looks like I posted the wrong SmitFraudFix log - apologies for that; i picked up a previous one.  Here is the one i should have posted and I'm pretty sure I ran it using option #2.

SmitFraudFix v2.109

Scan done at 11:39:29.31, 11/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\drsmartload?.exe Deleted
C:\uniq Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done. 

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


I deleted the suspicious .exe files and removed restore points and reset restore again.

Now i have run HiJackThis again followed by SmitFraudFix ; both in normal mode as directed:

Here are their latest logs:

*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1*

Scan saved at 00:38:10, on 12/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
E:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A493D5F-8914-4D3E-8BF3-767F281862F4} (TraderMediaImgX Control) - http://sell.autotrader.co.uk/uk-ola/common/TraderMediaX.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124703760045
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1141680110459
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{29F8817B-1C84-48AC-9844-C82C516E7493}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


*SmitFraudFix v2.109*

Scan done at  0:44:58.48, 12/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\FAVORI~1


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files 


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components



»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

pe386 detected, use a Rootkit scanner

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End



If I've read these logs correctly, it looks like you might be right about a Rootkit being present.

MSRedist is still there btw and i see TraderMediaX persists (O16) - or maybe its meant to be there.

Look forward to your next instructions. Thanks


----------



## talacrush

*One other thing ...*

Just one other thing, I've noticed when i log onto the Lloyd account i get a cproc.exe Application Error window pop up saying; "The application failed to initialise properly ... Click on OK to terminate the application". Is this related to what we're doing here or is this likely to be a different problem? I dont think it used to happen before.  Thanks.


----------



## edifier

The AVG Rootkit Beta claims to be able to remove this rootkit so we'll try it. If there is a scan log, post it. Download it here- http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/AVG-Anti-Rootkit.shtml


----------



## talacrush

*Getting there!*

The Rootkit picked up a single entry:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\lzx32.sys

Seems this is is associated with Backdoor.Rustock.B which opens a backdoor to the PC.


----------



## edifier

talacrush said:


> The Rootkit picked up a single entry:
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\lzx32.sys
> 
> Seems this is is associated with Backdoor.Rustock.B which opens a backdoor to the PC.



  That's not very much info!. Did it reboot and remove it? Have you re-ran this beta again to check?. If so, did you re-run option #1 of the SmitFraudFix to double check?.


----------



## talacrush

I wasn't sure how you wanted me to deal with this, so did nothing initially.

I have now successfully removed the Rootkit (checked by running SitFraudfix again).

Two things seem to be outstanding:

Whilst the Install/Remove Programs feature of Windows does not show MSRedist as being present, CClean does show it, but as i said before it wont let me uninstall it with CCleaner.  What happenes is a small window called MSRedist pops up saying 'Please wait while Windows configures MSRedist' immediately followed by another small windows saying 'This MSI must be launched through setup.' .. and thats as far as CCleaner gets with it.


Secondly, there is this Cproc message i mentioned earlier: when i log onto the Lloyd account i get a cproc.exe Application Error window pop up saying; "The application failed to initialise properly ... Click on OK to terminate the application". There are 4 different user accounts but only the Lloyd account throws up this message.

I've looked it up and it seems to be being initiated from C:\WINDOWS\system32\crunner\ but it hasn't showed up in the HijackThis log.  From what i've read up on it seems its unecessary but i'm loath to delete it until someone a lot wiser says its ok ... even then, is there anything else i need to do, and how come it only tries to kick off in the Lloyd account and not the others?

Oh well ... Anyway, below is the latest Smitfraudfix log plus the latest HijackThis log:

*SmitFraudFix v2.109*
Scan done at 16:32:37.89, 12/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\FAVORI~1


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files 


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components



»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1*

Scan saved at 17:48:08, on 12/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLanCfgG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
E:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Malicious Scripts Scanner - {55EA1964-F5E4-4D6A-B9B2-125B37655FCB} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Prevx\pxbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 5 SE\calcheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrevxOne] "C:\Program Files\Prevx1\PXConsole.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A493D5F-8914-4D3E-8BF3-767F281862F4} (TraderMediaImgX Control) - http://sell.autotrader.co.uk/uk-ola/common/TraderMediaX.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124703760045
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1141680110459
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{29F8817B-1C84-48AC-9844-C82C516E7493}: NameServer = 192.168.2.1,4.2.2.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter (Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Belkin Wireless Network Utility\WLService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Prevx Agent (PREVXAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Prevx1\PXAgent.exe" -f (file missing)
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


Purely from an amateur level .. TraderMediaX looks dodgy.  Also you may see I installed Prevx out of curiosity .. only to find it was useless because I have to activate it online (even for a trial) and the infected machine does not have internet access right now.

Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## edifier

This system had many infections but the good news is, it appears clean. But before we go any farther, i have some bad news which i need a response from you first.

   Whenever a 'Rootkit' is involved and because of the nature of a 'Rootkit', no-one will ever know if it has been removed '100%'!. In most situations, that's fine but if any system that's been infected with a Rootkit is used for 'Online Banking', 'Creditcard Purchases', etc, where this info can be obtained, the general rule is to back up your data and Format. It's the only way to know it's gone for good. If it's not used for these purposes, let me know and we'll try and finish up.


----------



## talacrush

It's OK I dont use it for online banking or purchasing.

So I guess that leaves the last two issues I pointed out ... assuming they are issues?

I'm guessing I have to remove cproc but the MSRedist has me stumped.

Thanks


----------



## edifier

Yes, see if you can locate that- C:\WINDOWS\system32\crunner and delete. You might have to do it in safemode. As for 'MSRedist', i have previous seen it linked to Adware but just saw it also appears linked to Norton so let's not worry about it.

  Flush your restore folder again, run your cleaner and if you want, go here for this online scan from 'Kaspersky'. It will verify if your clean or not.

  Online scan from 'Kaspersky' http://kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan.html
Click Accept
When the updates are finished downloading, click Next, Scan Settings
Under Scan using the following antivirus database:, select extended
Make sure the Scan Archives and Scan Mail Bases options are selected as well. Click OK
Click My Computer and wait for the scan to finish
Click Save Report As. Under Save as type:, select Text file. Save this log to your Desktop.If any infections remain,  post a copy of it here.


----------



## talacrush

*Thank you edifier*

Apologies for not letting you know the final outcome of this prob.  In short, it all worked out fine and the system seems clean again now, so thanks very much for all your help. How you guys get your knowledge is beyond me but your forum is a godsend!


----------



## DoubleAT

The simplest freeware anti virus and best one is called malwarebytes. now it is not heard of that much because its normaly only techs that run this, also search on google avast BART. Now you can buy it or download it, it contains many tools that are usefull and also a very powerfull anti virus. Also make sure that all of your anti viruses are off cause when there are two running they will both try and eliminate each other since they think they are viruses. So the best things to run are ComboFix, MalwareBytes Spybot S&D, HiJackThis and Ccleaner. These are all great tools that are free, also run them all in safe mode but HiJackThis.


----------



## gamblingman

*Please do not resurrect old threads. This was originally posted in 2006, and there is no need to add info to something that old.*


----------



## linkin

What is with all the necrothreads lately?


----------

